# Pinworms



## RnJ (Aug 4, 2009)

OK, so I get these Pinworms a few times a year, since I bite my nails and they're not always very clean. Since I have a history of them, I've come to learn that eggs are often sitting underneath fingernails, and are orally ingested, and magically end up in your bum a little while later. Very uncomy at night, when the momma...etc., you can go the gory details on your own.

I've once gotten ridden of them by using new underwear and clean sheets after each night, and showering each morning. But when traveling, that's impossible. So I've had to break down and blow $15 on a one-dose treatment in pill form, Combatrin in Canada. In the states you can get another brand for like $8...but I'd prefer some sort of natural remedy.

Anybody have any guesses? There doesn't seem to be anything on website, that I don't have to order from a website or pay just as much for, and for a large bottle of something I'm not confident in.

If nothing else, I'll try eating a few cloves of garlic next time.


----------



## skunkpit (Aug 4, 2009)

Ah,
iv had them
killed the fuckers..
same way, not scrathing ass thus not passing the egg to the mouth or mouths of others, the males live in the intestines and the females come out at night to lay eggs around the butthole...
so i primarily consumed garlic for 3 days while shuving cloves up my ass, with slight cuts in the cloves. also consuming oregon grape root tea for the three days and eating very little to nothing.. flushed them all out

i feel your pain though, or discomfort


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2009)

I had them once when I was a kid. drove me insane. being a kid, I thought there was something seriously messed up with me and I kept it to myself for as long as I could until I couldn't take it anymore. terrible little creatures.

skunk's remedy seems to sound pretty good.

wash your hands more, get some antibact hand stuff if your stuck without washing your hands for a bit. at least scrub your nails whenever you can I guess. or just learn to stop bitting them?

never knew that's where they came from though. I used to bite my nails a LOT when I was little so I guess that explains it. not so much now though.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 4, 2009)

You need a funnel, a large bottle of listerine, and a private place you can do repeated 30 minute headstands...


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2009)

oh the burn!


----------



## Mouse (Aug 4, 2009)

wait wait... that sounds more like a scumfuck after 2a.m. than a pinworm cure.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you're right, Mouse! that'll be in the future scumfuck olympics!


----------



## RnJ (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried to stick one whole clove up my bum, and it was a terrible experience. After pooping it out rather immediately, due to excruciating pain, I tried a quarter of one, and it didn't feel much better. I think it's the juices that are burning so badly. So now, I've resolve to eating 3 cloves, 3 times a day. I'm not sure if that's gonna help though.


----------



## RnJ (Sep 8, 2009)

I tried to stick one whole clove up my bum, and it was a terrible experience. After pooping it out rather immediately, due to excruciating pain, I tried a quarter of one, and it didn't feel much better. I think it's the juices that are burning so badly. So now, I've resolve to eating 3 cloves, 3 times a day. I'm not sure if that's gonna help though.


----------



## finn (Sep 8, 2009)

That part of your body is a mucous membrane, so you'd better believe it'll sting. I think keeping your hands away from your mouth and ass is the most important part. I mean if you really have to, maybe relegate one hand for your ass and the other for your mouth, and don't switch them up. Or wash them like lady macbeth if you have the access to a faucet.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 8, 2009)

lady macbeth! good lord that's the best lit reference I've heard in years


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2009)

haha.

when I try to stamp out a cig in an ashtray and the cherry wont die I always say "out, damned spot, out!"

people look at me funny.


----------



## wartomods (Sep 9, 2009)

would crude garlic help ? Maybe?


----------



## finn (Sep 10, 2009)

Mouse said:


> haha.
> 
> when I try to stamp out a cig in an ashtray and the cherry wont die I always say "out, damned spot, out!"
> 
> people look at me funny.



That is awesome, I'm quite fond of shakespeare and antiquated sayings in general. This must be an art nerd trait.


----------

